# Corrosion of shower head on DB?



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Recently, my espressos have been tasting... A bit sour and metallic. I tasted the water directly from the group head and it did not taste great. I descaled and backflushed with the appropriate programs which appeared to improve the water taste a little bit but espresso was still tasting bad.

Long story short, I checked all of the bits and bobs I can remove for cleaning, shower screen, gasket etc and cleaned them up and then I shone a torch upwards only to see this.

Rusting and apparent bubbling of the shower head (not sure if that's the correct term). Water tastes noticeably better directly from the hole in this part, where presumably it has not had a chance to become contaminated with rust.

Has anyone else seen this? Is there an easy fix or is it a case of paying through the nose for repair on a machine that is, typically, out of guarantee?


----------

